# Plastic moulding for Crittall greenhouse



## dickm (15 Feb 2011)

As the spring approaches (surely it will, one day?  ) my daughter will be wanting to put up the 12' by 8' lean-to greenhouse that they bought secondhand a couple of months back. It's a Crittall, beautifully made aluminium thing, and while I'm not sure about handling the 8' by 2' safety glass panels for the roof :? , it should be a great asset. However, when it wasnew, it had a moulding strip down each side of each pane, covering the clips and the edge of the glass. These have mostly degraded, and Crittall are now out of business, so wonder if there is any likely source for replacements anywhere. The strips are basically a shallow C-shape, with a narrow strip on the upper edge that clips under the ali moulding.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jensmith (15 Feb 2011)

My greenhouse came from Elite and it has bar capping - http://www.elite-greenhouses.co.uk/ac08_13.html see down bottom under index.

Is this what you mean?


----------



## misterfish (16 Feb 2011)

Or do you mean the rubbery glazing gasket - have a look at http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Universal_G ... Gasket.htm

I'm sure you may be able to get it cheaper with a bit of googling.

Misterfish


----------



## dickm (27 Feb 2011)

Sorry, guys, not checked this post for a while, so hadn't seen replies. Unfortunately, neither item is quite what is needed. The capping strip might do the job, so I'll follow that up, but the original was effectively just a fillet covering the clips. I suspect the "proper" fillet is a Crittall specific item, and since they went under, no-one is making it. 
Wonder if there are any extrusion moulders who can do small quantities........


----------



## Setch (27 Feb 2011)

Have you enquired with lightfoot windows? They specialise in crittal window fittings, so they might (might!) know where to look.


----------

